# Front Brake upgrade WTB?



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

Guys, I am looking for a reasonably price front brake upgrade to add to my xmas list.
Any ideas.
I like the idea of the TT upgrade, with new rotors and carriers, anything else out there?
Aftermarket kits?
Maybe an OEM upgrade? Porsche, Audi, R32 etc?
Thanks,


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*

What are you doing with the car that requires a brake upgrade? To be honest you may want to start with a pad upgrade, and see if that does it for you. Then if you still need more you could go for a TT upgrade/high temp fluid (stay away from ATE superblue). If you dont think the TT upgrade by itself is going to be enough, ECS also has a 13.1" rotor upgrade. The R32 brakes can also be fitted but I would imagine that unless you find them used of have a connection it will be $$. There are some boxster caliper/tt rotor packages also available. If you are going to be using the car on the track you can look in to a stoptech or brembo upgrade. They will run you $1500+


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_What are you doing with the car that requires a brake upgrade? 


Well my rear brakes are decent, I have the zimmerman x drilled with mintex red box pads.
The problem is the front brakes have a major fade issue, no only that I just got some new 235 40 18's pirelli pzero nero and it is a little bit of a taller tire.
The tires are over powering the brakes at this point, not to mention, I have 82k on my stock front pads and rotors and I will need to replace them anyway.

I have used ATE Super Blue for over 40k without any issues, I don't see the problem there.

The fact is, I got used to crappy front brakes and I drive 99.99% highway all original. The other day a friend stopped by and he had a $1500.00 brembo upgrade and they felt fantastic. That made me realize the problem.
Since it is an xmas list and the brakes will be dead in 20k, why not upgrade?
Anyone know the cheapest place to get some SS lines for front and rear?


----------



## paik (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (NOVAdub)*

the next time i upgrade my front brakes it will be the cross-drilled r32 kit available from autotech. it's money. also, that stage 4 big brake kit from ecs looks lusty too. if your family is rich just scribble one of those two down.


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (paik)*

The r32 brakes are way overpriced for what you get.... Slap some Porsche brakes on there, you'll be happy. I'm running 12.3" rotors with 996 calipers. They only way I would get rid of them is if someone offered me some sweet cash.....
If you are looking for something cheap though, the ECS 13" 2-piece rotor kit is a good buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

Get these:
http://www.autotech.com/catalog/brakesys.htm


----------



## paik (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (TurboBucho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboBucho* »_The r32 brakes are way overpriced for what you get.... Slap some Porsche brakes on there, you'll be happy. I'm running 12.3" rotors with 996 calipers. They only way I would get rid of them is if someone offered me some sweet cash.....
If you are looking for something cheap though, the ECS 13" 2-piece rotor kit is a good buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

didn't the r32 "out brake" some porshe in a motortrend test or something? i could be wrong, but i do have uber faith in those brakes. plus, it's oem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nbrooke23 (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (paik)*









nuff said.......you have to learn how to brake again they bite so hard.........now go clean yerself up














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by nbrooke23 at 9:27 PM 8-4-2004_


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (nbrooke23)*

What is your budget? My Wilwood setup bites hard enough to give me whiplash when I stand on them. Really responsive and decently priced too.
I've used them at 4 road race events so far and I'm more than satisfied with my purchase. I beat on the brakes all day and experience no fade. The kit includes everything needed for install and the calipers are forged making them extremely lightweight and strong. If you'd like more info shoot me an IM.








As for other choices on the market, Brembo is always a strong candidate as is StopTech. But their kits can get in the "my wallet is screaming for help" price ranges. Wilwood makes some of the best bang for the buck setups in my opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: one last thing to add...my kit has 4 pistons instead of 2. It also costs LESS than the R32 kit and fits under most 17" wheels.










_Modified by schtebie at 1:41 PM 8-4-2004_


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (paik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paik* »_
didn't the r32 "out brake" some porshe in a motortrend test or something? i could be wrong, but i do have uber faith in those brakes. plus, it's oem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, you are correct. You are forgetting that the R32 weighed in at 600lbs less. The R32 brakes are good, but the Porsche brakes are better and they cost less. 
I still rock the 17" long beaches with my Porsche calipers as well.


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (TurboBucho)*









next to my girlfriends boob job, this will have to be the second best mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (golfhm472)*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (TurboBucho)*

From the FAQ...
Brake Upgrade Kits for MK4 Platform - eggroller


----------



## DUBKING (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*

I have ECS Stage 1 Brakes in the front slotted and crossdrilled and they own!







Good setup for street. Plenty of braking power


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (paik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paik* »_ if your family is rich just scribble one of those two down.









no, we actually work for a living.
Also I am 30 and my wife is the only one buying.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (TurboBucho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboBucho* »_ I'm running 12.3" rotors with 996 calipers. They only way I would get rid of them is if someone offered me some sweet cash.....



I don't need to be cheap, but I think a $1500.00 kit is crazy and overkill.
Where did you get the porsche kit from? How much?


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*

I see the Audi TT carriers with the larger discs.
Does anyone know the Audi Part number for the carriers? I think ECS's price for them is crazy.
Thanks,


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silentdub* »_

I don't need to be cheap, but I think a $1500.00 kit is crazy and overkill.
Where did you get the porsche kit from? How much?

Its custom. Check out this link...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1511145
You could probably get all the pieces for about $1200 plus shipping and then a couple bucks at a machine shop. I didn't know what I was getting myself into when I started the project and thought it would only cost me $1k, but I was wrong. If you are serious about a Porsche setup, get it from ECS. The 996 calipers and pads are bigger than those from a Boxster but for the hassle of the install, its better to pay ECS the $1100 and have a complete bolt on kit.


----------



## torr_aox (Jun 5, 2004)

try the ECS Stage 1. Cheapest big brake upgrade I've seen. Reuses stock calipers. Just add some performance pads and you're golden.


----------



## Dicardo (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (torr_aox)*

Who has performed a big brake upgrade and been disappointed? It seems much of the value in a brake upgrade is cosmetic as it is performance related. If you upgrade to Porshe calipers in lieu of using stock calipers, how much better braking do you get (assuming using a TT rotor with each caliper)?
For instance 60 - 0? Do you stop 10' less, 20' less...? And, is the value in the upgrade related to be able to perform consistent repetitive stops, where the stock calipers would suffer in performance?
I picked that particular comparison because that is what I am trying to figure out, if spending the money on the calipers will really impact my braking ability, or is the value of the kit more subjective than practical? Is there only a few feet of difference when it comes to actual stopping distance? Any input would be much appreciated, as I have not driven a car with upgraded brakes, nor side by side comparisons. I can say that I loved the way the R32 brakes work, but perhaps the R32 also has better weight distribution so in addition to the fronts being so much better the rears are also contributing more. If anyone could put to rest my suppositions, it would be appreciated.










_Modified by Dicardo at 5:25 AM 8-5-2004_


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (Dicardo)*

I got my Willwood 4 piston caliper kit from RPI with 11" Brembo rotors and SS lines. The brakes offer enough bite. The reason why i got the 11" rotors is that it will clear my stock 15" rims. I'm very pleased with the kit and recommend it to anybody. They are also reasonable priced at $1113.
http://www.rpiequipped.com/store/c192232.2.html


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Dicardo)*

I didn't do before and after tests, so I cannot give you any hard numbers. Increasing rotor diameter will increase the swept path of your brakes. Increasing the pad size will increase the contact area. A four piston caliper will offer a more efficient and stronger clamping force than a single piston or dual piston caliper. Also, there is an unsprung weight savings involved. A forged Porsche caliper weighs in at about 7lbs where an OEM caliper may come in at 15lbs. there are alot of factors here, but the R32 calipers will not offer the clamping power of Porsche, Stoptech, or Brembo calipers. You can use 13" rotors with any of these aftermarket rotors, but even with 12.3" rotors, I guarantee the bigger caliper would make up for it.


----------



## paik (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silentdub* »_
no, we actually work for a living.
Also I am 30 and my wife is the only one buying.

wasn't meant to be an insult. i am one year from being 30 and also work for a living. i could not imagine my girlfriend being able to afford me a 1,500 dollar christmas present. so in my eyes, you and yours must be doing pretty well. hell, i never received anything over 500 dollars from my parents for xmas.


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (paik)*

I have 3 years left til 30 and work my a$$ off every day. I also get threatened with eviction everytime a package arrives and there isn't an engagement ring inside







Oh well, at least you can get gifts for your car. Neither my mom nor my girl will ever get me something for my car as a gift, so you my friend are lucky, no matter what brake upgrade you get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (paik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paik* »_
wasn't meant to be an insult..









Come on now, it cool.
Even If I had $1500.00 to spend I wouldn't buy brakes for that.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (TurboBucho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboBucho* »_I have 3 years left til 30 and work my a$$ off every day. I also get threatened with eviction everytime a package arrives and there isn't an engagement ring inside







Oh well, at least you can get gifts for your car. Neither my mom nor my girl will ever get me something for my car as a gift, so you my friend are lucky, no matter what brake upgrade you get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I hear that, loud and clear.
My Wife actually helped me build my 67 camaro and monte Carlo. She is cool with that. She hates my VW though, she calls it a 'clown car'

I guess what I am thinking of is the TT carriers, Upgraded rotors, SS lines and good pads for the front.
Does anyone know where to get the best price on the carriers?
Does anyone have a Audi part#?
Where can I get SS brake lines for a decent price for front and rear?
The SS lines will be a quick entry for the Xmas list.


----------



## TurboBucho (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*

SS lines.... get 'em from ECS
The carriers.... search the classifieds here everyday and hopefully you can find some used ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they are the same carriers on the 20AE and 337


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silentdub* »_
I have used ATE Super Blue for over 40k without any issues, I don't see the problem there.

I m still surprised that almost every VW performance shop sell ATE super blue, when there is a known issue with it and VW/audi master cylinders that share cluthc/brake fluid. It often leads to a squeaky clutch and some audi guys have even had clutch seal problems. A VW/audi friendly fluid is motul RBF600. 
I was trying to find out if you track the car or not, but since you are complaining of fade:
1. Ditch the montex pads. If you can stand the noise look for something like the hawk HP+ 
2. Bigger rotors will help. 12.3 is going to be the easiest to do then you have the choice of keeping your stock clipers or using boxster calipers. Its all about what you want to spend. Id go for the boxster calipers if you can afford it, but that wil set you back~$1000


----------



## stekki18T (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (golfhm472)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfhm472* »_








*next to my girlfriends boob job, this will have to be the second best mod *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


LOL!!


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (silentdub)*

You can always pick up a decent setup at http://www.parts4vws.com. They have everything packaged together and the Potters have amazing customer service. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake upgrade WTB? (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_
1. Ditch the mintex pads. If you can stand the noise look for something like the hawk HP+ 
2. Bigger rotors will help. 12.3 is going to be the easiest to do then you have the choice of keeping your stock clipers or using boxster calipers. Its all about what you want to spend. Id go for the boxster calipers if you can afford it, but that wil set you back~$1000 


The mintex in the rear is fine.
The front brakes are factory, so I want to upgrade a little since I never liked them.
I will do some auto X in the future (time issue) but drive 99.9% highway at 80+ (70 miles one way to work)
to try and stop from 80+, the first bite is fine, but then the pedal goes south.
I can't really complain, I do have 83K on the front brakes.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

IIRC, the carrier is 8N0 615 125
one word....junkyard


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_IIRC, the carrier is 8N0 615 125
one word....junkyard



So I guess carriers from a 20AE, 337 or TT are the same and will work, I may jump on that.
Probably a tuff car to find in a yeard though.


----------

